# PCC and Medical Exam before EOI



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

For all those who initiated the PCC and Medical before EOI invite.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you asking a question?

If yes, I don't think you will able to initiate a PCC or medical before EOI invite, it can happen only after you make the VISA payment.

Please clarify in your question,we can answer better.


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

I took PCC 6 months ago, hope this will be valid for another 6 months.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

yes I guess no issues with PCC, but for medicals we need HAP ID which gets generated only after we pay the VISA fees.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> yes I guess no issues with PCC, but for medicals we need HAP ID which gets generated only after we pay the VISA fees.


Not true my friend. I have already generated my HAP id .. And gave my medical and currently waiting for my invite. It has nothing to do with visa. Actually medical exam could take up to process so u can get it done before filing for the visa. Just curious to know if someone else has done the same.


----------



## Hop123 (May 8, 2015)

*How to get the HAP ID?*



sood2gagan said:


> Not true my friend. I have already generated my HAP id .. And gave my medical and currently waiting for my invite. It has nothing to do with visa. Actually medical exam could take up to process so u can get it done before filing for the visa. Just curious to know if someone else has done the same.


Hi, Sood2gagan,
Appreciate if you can share how to get the id. Is it doable?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Hop123 said:


> Hi, Sood2gagan, Appreciate if you can share how to get the id. Is it doable?


 search for "my health declaration" on skillselect website. Google search it and u can directly view the page. You first need to create an login id and then follow the process to get thw hap id. 

Unfortunately i didnt have the link handy and currently on mobile. But it wont be hard to search. Try it and let me know if u didnt come up with anything. 

Everything was easy and don't see any problem. I filled my eoi and medical on the same day .. My examination is done . And currently waiting for reports.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Your medical will be forwarded from the physician/hospital to DIBP. They don't send it to applicants if you know.

Girl Aussie



sood2gagan said:


> I filled my eoi and medical on the same day .. My examination is done . And currently waiting for reports.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC and MEDICALS.....should be done only after 30-35 days POST filing VISA application online by paying fees and uploading ALL other documents.

*OR*

IT could also be done after CO asks for IT.


This ensures that we maximize our IED into Australia, as IED depends mostly on PCC and MEDICALS date.


*Read the following for better understanding....*


*PCC, Medical & IED Overview*


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Your medical will be forwarded from the physician/hospital to DIBP. They don't send it to applicants if you know. Girl Aussie


 yes , but they did share my hiv report . My exam was done on may 1 and they updated and forwarded the report to sydney on 3rd. My application still show the status as submitted and i believe it takes 10-15 days to get a result from their end.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> PCC and MEDICALS.....should be done only after 30-35 days POST filing VISA application online by paying fees and uploading ALL other documents. OR IT could also be done after CO asks for IT. This ensures that we maximize our IED into Australia, as IED depends mostly on PCC and MEDICALS date. Read the following for better understanding.... PCC, Medical & IED Overview


 i don't believe its compulsory to get it done only after filing the visa. I m preety sure i read it somewhere on the Australian immigration website that it can be done before as this consumes a lot of time and filing it before could save some time of urs.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone applied for PCC in India??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*I haven't indicated that IT MUST BE DONE, INSTEAD I had suggested that IT should be done* only after 30-35 days POST filing VISA application online by paying fees and uploading ALL other documents.

*OR*

IT could also be done after CO asks for IT.

*
DOING either way ensures that we maximize our IED into Australia, as IED depends mostly on PCC and MEDICALS date*.



Read the following for better understanding (I had shard this in my earlier post as well)....


*PCC, Medical & IED Overview*


Moreover it isn't a time consuming process, INSTEAD it is very straight forward.




sood2gagan said:


> i don't believe its compulsory to get it done only after filing the visa. I m preety sure i read it somewhere on the Australian immigration website that it can be done before as this consumes a lot of time and filing it before could save some time of urs.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Read This....

1) *Indian PCC experience*


2) *PCC & Medical Overview*


3) *Intro about PCC*




sood2gagan said:


> Has anyone applied for PCC in India??


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read This.... 1) Indian PCC experience 2) PCC & Medical Overview 3) Intro about PCC


 thanks for sharing jeetan


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get results of medical. My health declaration page haven't updated after 3 may. and status is still showing as "submitted".??


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

if i for example apply for the visa on 10 June 2015, how much time i have before i upload the PCC and Medical Exam ?? is there any deadline that i must follow ??

i am asking because i may need to travel for month or so after i lodge the visa application and want to do the PCC and Medical Exam after i come back. Also to maximize my initial entry date.


----------



## srisydney (Apr 25, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> i don't believe its compulsory to get it done only after filing the visa. I m preety sure i read it somewhere on the Australian immigration website that it can be done before as this consumes a lot of time and filing it before could save some time of urs.


I agree with you. PCC and Meds an be done before EOI

189 Visa Tracker :http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7 

See this . Lot of applicants frontload documents when submitting VISA or EOI.

I am yet to submit EOI as I am waiting for EA assessment. 
Got my India PCC done on 13 April 2015 . India you just book an appointment on PSK website. Go to PSK office and walkout with PCC on the same day.

I applied for Australia PCC on 10 April 2015. I got a e-mail saying it got processed and is being sent via Aus post to my address in India on 22 april 2015. I was waiting till 5 May din get any post. So I requested for a tracking number for the post. 6May 2015 I got a reply from AFP saying its general post so doesnt have tracking and they resent the PCC. Till now no post. Planning to organize the PCC be sent to my friends place in Australia and send it via courier. 

Still got time for my EA assessment so will do Meds after I get my Aus PCC.

Good luck to all who want to front load PCC and meds and enter Australia at the earliest.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi,
I am planning to apply for 189 on May 20th. My family and I have to travel in June and July. I will be able to apply PCC only in July 2nd week for me and for my family, I can apply only in August end.

Will this be too late after the CO assignment (expecting around 20th July)? I do not want to do PCC this month to maximise my IED.

Please advice.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*There is no dead in particular BUT the thumb rule says go for PCC and MEDICALS* "_only after 30-35 days POST filing VISA application online by paying fees and uploading ALL other documents._"


You may also choose to do your PCC and MEDICALS after CO asks for it.


So its up-to you, as to when you want to do your PCC and MEDICALS.



Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> if i for example apply for the visa on 10 June 2015, how much time i have before i upload the PCC and Medical Exam ?? is there any deadline that i must follow ??
> 
> i am asking because i may need to travel for month or so after i lodge the visa application and want to do the PCC and Medical Exam after i come back. Also to maximize my initial entry date.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, one can get the Medical checkup before EOI by doing My Health Declarations.

I think OP wants to know if someone here can share their experience on this.
And since maximizing IED was also brought up, I am curious too as to what would be the IED for such scenario. 
Say, Medical on Jan-2015 and visa granted on July-2015. Will the IED be Jan-2016 or July-2016?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IED* - Most probably depends on PCC and MEDICALS, whichever is done earlier. This is what has been observed in this forum.


*For your example*, IED would be Jan-2016.




zector said:


> Yes, one can get the Medical checkup before EOI by doing My Health Declarations.
> 
> I think OP wants to know if someone here can share their experience on this.
> And since maximizing IED was also brought up, I am curious too as to what would be the IED for such scenario.
> Say, Medical on Jan-2015 and visa granted on July-2015. Will the IED be Jan-2016 or July-2016?


----------



## namsfiz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI at Sep 13, 2015 and waiting for invite (263111), can I able to apply PCC from Pakistan and Dubai before invite? Should can I do medial as well before invite?

Appreciate if someone help on this.

Thanks,


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

namsfiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI at Sep 13, 2015 and waiting for invite (263111), can I able to apply PCC from Pakistan and Dubai before invite? Should can I do medial as well before invite?
> 
> ...


I'm not an expert at this but I recommend organising your medical before hand at least as it is valid for 12 months from the date of the examination. You know you're going to have to do it, so why wait?

It might be advisable to get this in advance also, as long as you aren't intending to visit that country anytime soon. In my case for example, I have to get PCC from several countries which is likely to take quite a bit of time. The United States alone takes a good part of 2-3 months.


----------

